# Finding Work?



## SomersetAndy (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi, I am moving to New Cairo with my family in mid August, 
My wife has got a job working at NCBIS as a music teacher so we've certainly got a good start, however I would like to try and secure a job before we arrive but am finding it a little tough searching the net for jobs. 
I have signed up to a website called BAYT which seem to have a large amount of jobs advertised but I've had little success with it so far.

I am currently working in Credit Suisse in London doing IT desktop support and Hardware break/fix as well as new starter installs and upgrades on Trade Floor PCs.
I am looking to have letters of recommendation done by my team leaders and managers to bring with me to New Cairo to use along with business cards?
Are there any good tips on finding work in advance or on arrival.
Aternativey if anyone happens to read this who is looking to recruit people?

Thanks if you've taken the time to read my post.

Regards

Andy


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Hi

Unfortunately - but I hope I am proved wrong - but jobs in your field will be tough to get as an expat, there are many skilled / qualififed people in this field in EGypt already - local people, who will work for far less and with none of the benefits that expats ususally demand.

The only thing to do is keep trying - ebcuase it is really necessary that you secure a position before you come rather than after, as the offers will be far less once they realise you are resident here.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Biffy said:


> Hi
> 
> Unfortunately - but I hope I am proved wrong - but jobs in your field will be tough to get as an expat, there are many skilled / qualififed people in this field in EGypt already - local people, who will work for far less and with none of the benefits that expats ususally demand.
> 
> The only thing to do is keep trying - ebcuase it is really necessary that you secure a position before you come rather than after, as the offers will be far less once they realise you are resident here.


That's totally correct. IT is about as hard a market as there is. After you have been here a while you may be able to get something via word of mouth but don't count on it. Do you have any other marketable skills? One alternative could be teaching IT in an English medium school. Do you have time to take even a short teaching course?


----------



## SomersetAndy (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi thanks for the responses, I am looking to get work of any kind to be honest, I'm skilled in IT but as I started in that field and learnt as I worked I have never taken any courses and not got any official certificates.
I have a wealth of knowledge in IT and a wide skill set.
As for other "Marketable skills" I have a background ranging from factory working and sales as well as stores, logistics and fork lift driving, so could basically turn my hand to anything. I was considering going to the Cairo Festival City and going store to store to try and find work once I get there, I am also looking into doing a course of some kind and teaching looks by far and away the most popular of topics that are needed in Egypt.
I had an idea of maybe taking a personal trainers course or doing football coaching badges to get involved in a gym or recreational institute as a coach, to be honest I would not be demanding the usual things an expat would as my wife's job has a good package and I can afford to earn much less than an expat would expect.

thanks again and any further info would be superb.

Andy


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

SomersetAndy said:


> Hi thanks for the responses, I am looking to get work of any kind to be honest, I'm skilled in IT but as I started in that field and learnt as I worked I have never taken any courses and not got any official certificates.
> I have a wealth of knowledge in IT and a wide skill set.
> As for other "Marketable skills" I have a background ranging from factory working and sales as well as stores, logistics and fork lift driving, so could basically turn my hand to anything. I was considering going to the Cairo Festival City and going store to store to try and find work once I get there, I am also looking into doing a course of some kind and teaching looks by far and away the most popular of topics that are needed in Egypt.
> I had an idea of maybe taking a personal trainers course or doing football coaching badges to get involved in a gym or recreational institute as a coach, to be honest I would not be demanding the usual things an expat would as my wife's job has a good package and I can afford to earn much less than an expat would expect.
> ...


You have a great attitude and that may get you what you want. Effectively you need to market yourself as an ex-pat without the expensive baggage. Of course you do need to think about the legal issues, your visa will say that work is not allowed and being caught may compromise your wife's position.

A lot of the NCBIS staff are husbands and wives. Any chance that you could get something there?


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

ALl great ideas - but no pont in going door to door at the stores in festival city.

How much do you think the average worker in these stores earns a month?

would 2000 LE (and that is high be OK. ALso you have to remember there is also a language barrier - as I am assuming that you are not fluent in Arabic.

Jobs such a forlift drivers - 1000 le a month working 6 days a week where I work.

Coaching badges - if you could do them (and unless you have a club to train / take ther abdges with) - again why?
My husband is a football agent here - he has all the English FA's coaching badges from the UK (where we lived before) and the average salary for a coach - just training junior teams at one of the clubs is maximum 2500 - 4000 (if you are a 'name' here in EGYpt) - working 6/7 days a week - for hours every evening and during the day at weekend.

And again what about the language?

ANd the chances of you getting a work permit for any of these jobs is zero. Egypt has 80 million plus people - with a large % out of work (graduates) and many working for nothing.

I really don't want to rain on your parade - but this isn't the UK, the average salary for an average job is very low (think 1000 LE a month - excellent salary - 5000 LE).

Teaching might be the only way to go for you - but if you have a teaching qualification better - the good schools require it.


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

You can try the American Chamber of Commerce in Egypt website, they have a job board. There are IT jobs posted there frequently. The IT field here is a little crowded, I think some form of remote IT position with a company outside of Egypt might be more worthwhile.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A friend of mine who is a qualified doctor has been offered 2000 LE a month or 147LE for a 24 hour shift


----------

